# alright Raw and other Corporat"eers"...Purina went too far this time...



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

:wink:

Ok, so I wake up this morning to a new(at least new to me) Purina commercial...

"Based on a 14 YEAR extensive study, you can add 1.8 years to your life feeding Purina Puppy Chow and Dog Chow........"

I think we finally have a great example of the Marketeers going too far w/ their lies. Its actually a pretty convincing ad, I gotta hand it to em. The pictures of glowing and shiny coats, the obscure references to "healthier" Dogs, the healthy Dog running on the beach...I can live with all of this garbage....

but an "EXTENSIVE STUDY says your Dog will live almost 2 years longer if you eat our garbage food?"

Seriously? Seriously? Have they NO morals? 

I was just jabbing at Raw because we go back and forth on this in good lockerrom banter....but I'm very serious about this being pretty low for even Purina.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I saw this commercial too.... Made me really angry.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Is that the same one with a kid and the dog pulling him in a cart? and then showing a grown dog? 

That study was a total bogus, all they did was feed same crap, but one group of dogs was overfed and the other was not. Guess which one lived longer?


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Yes, I'll have to see if I can find the study, but it was both groups being fed the same food.... one group was allowed to become grossly overweight, the other group had controlled feeding and was kept lean.

Guess which group lived longer?

Very deceiving because it was all purina food.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Purina got a hand slap for deceptive advertising back in 2007 when they ran a similar ad campaign.....

Source: http://www.mflegal.com/files/Purina-Advertising.pdf


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Not sure which commercial you saw but we talked about this Purina "study" a little back in April.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/3044-so-i-work-vet-haha.html#post30093


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i saw that too!
live longer eating purnia....
as opposed to what, eating grass?


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

I read the actual study. It's just utterly ridiculous. They didn't have the dogs on another food, it was the exact same food, the Purina...they fed one group less, so they were leaner...leaner = healthier, the other dogs were allowed to eat whatever they could gulp in a 15 minute period 3 times a day as puppies and 2 times a day as adults if I remember correctly. Come on now, they're dogs. Most dogs would eat themselves to death if we let them LOL. I just thought it was BS, and its so wrong for them to advertise that way...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i saw the commercial....and, whilst i don't agree with it...i think it's biased....and it will keep people from exploring other options.....

i also think

the marketing is spot on....if you knew nothing (you meaning the general public) about your puppy...and you saw this commercial....chances are, you'd be at the store buying purina products.

i hope the ad agency got lots of dollas


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> "Based on a 14 YEAR extensive study, you can add 1.8 years to your life feeding Purina Puppy Chow and Dog Chow........"


Did you make sure the fine print didn't say "compared to dogs fed Ol' Roy"? :tongue:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

magicre said:


> i saw the commercial....and, whilst i don't agree with it...i think it's biased....and it will keep people from exploring other options.....
> 
> i also think
> 
> ...



RE,

You know whats funny? We have a credo in our Corp Values where I work and its "Assume Positive Intent"....meaning you are supposed to always think people have the best of intentions w/ what they do. 

I think its BS...yeah, I suppose ignorance is bliss. Stupid dumb, maybe. That was me as I fed Pedigree for years and years.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have not seen this commercial yet!  I want a good laugh!


----------

